# Alvarez vs. Aoki



## showtimeshogun (Aug 22, 2011)

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Alvarez-Aoki-Rematch-in-the-Works-for-Bellators-2012-Campaign-35000

Aoki got the quick finish the first time around, but honestly I see this playing out much like Melendez/Aoki except maybe Eddie gets the finish


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is this going to be a superfight or is Aoki going to enter in one of the Bellator tournaments? Either way this will be an interesting rematch. Both men aren't who they were that first fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

No booty scootin for Aoki this time round. Eddies gonna knock him out.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes sir. Just another good name under Alvarez's belt.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Alverez has been racking up name fighters alot recently. As I said though I'm wondering if this is going to be a superfight or something else. Maybe Bellator will let Alverez go to Dream and take Aoki's belt from him to make it complete.


----------

